# Vacuum Sealer



## Grizzdude (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone here has used a vacuum sealer to store their buds? If so which brand and model do you use? I'm looking at mabey a Food Saver but would like some input from you guys. Thanks


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 14, 2009)

I have never tried that but I have read the following:


If the marijuana is to be stored for more than a few months, you can use a vacuum sealer (designed for storing food) to seal the marijuana in an airtight environment. If stored in a dark area that is between 40-55 degrees F, the marijuana in vacuum sealed plastic will remain potent for up to 5 years. 

Dry marijuana can be stored in a frost-free freezer, but some of the THC on the outer part of the buds may be damaged when frozen. A refrigerator is in the right temperature range but they tend to be humid (unless you can control the humidity).

*If stored in* an area of high humidity for months or years, even vacuum sealed marijuana can eventually become as humid as the surrounding air. This will necessitate drying it again before smoking. But, unless mold develops, humidity itself will not degrade the THC or make the marijuana any less potent.

Light will degrade some of the THC, so dark containers can be used for storage. If you place the marijuana in a see through container, it will have to be located in a dark area that is not exposed to light or high temperatures.

Always make sure to properly dry your marijuana prior to storage, if you grow your own or if the stuff you have is very moist. 

And remember that to preserve marijuana potency at a maximum level, keep any exposure to air, heat, and light at a minimum.


----------



## redivider (Sep 14, 2009)

i think he didn't answer your question... i think the foodsaver works, but i could be wrong... go on consumerreports.org or some other ranking site and check it out... you might want to look for kitchen gadget sites too, and read reviews....


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 14, 2009)

redivider said:


> i think he didn't answer your question... i think the foodsaver works, but i could be wrong... go on consumerreports.org or some other ranking site and check it out... you might want to look for kitchen gadget sites too, and read reviews....


 

I did not attempt to answer the question. I only thought if he was in any way unsure about the capabilities of vacuum-sealing what I posted might be of some interest. And if not to him possibly to someone else who reads it who did not know what they just read so it would likely have then been of interest to them.


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 14, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I did not attempt to answer the question. I only thought if he was in any way unsure about the capabilities of vacuum-sealing what I posted might be of some interest. And if not to him possibly to someone else who reads it who did not know what they just read so it would likely have then been of interest to them.


I thank you for the reply Bricktop as this may help out people looking at this thread. I am more interested in what brands and models people have used with success. Where are the vacuum sealer people at?


----------



## Higher Education (Sep 15, 2009)

Get a Food Saver model that has two sealing levels. That way you can be sure not to crush your bud. Also there are rolls available that are cheaper than premade bags, but they aren't as professional looking if you were looking to sell your bud in the vacuum sealed bags. The seal-a-meal vacuum sealer is perfect for long term clone storage, or storing buds in a jar. Not sure if you could use the seal-a-meal for curing though, I'm not even sure if bud needs a small amount of air to cure or not. Anyone know?


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 15, 2009)

Grizzdude said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone here has used a vacuum sealer to store their buds? If so which brand and model do you use? I'm looking at mabey a Food Saver but would like some input from you guys. Thanks


Food saver 

and get the food saver canisters to cure in, because mold doesn't grow in a vacuum


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2009)

i have a Food saver. it acts up. when it seals it gets too hot and melts all the way thru the bag. it is kinds old though. it may need to be replaced. it's been around a few years. 

my buddy just bought a new one and it was failing on him, it wouldn't suck. i'm not sure of the make/model though. most likely a Food saver.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 15, 2009)

i would stick with jars if its for "your" homegrown.. sealing them in bags sacrifices alot of oil and thc cause of the stickyness and the plastic getting smashed together.. also it squashes the buds..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2009)

you can put your meds in a turkey bag or ziplock type bag, leave a little bit of air in it and seal it tight. then put this in the vacuum bag and vacuum seal it. by having the inner bag, with the little pocket of air, you prevent the vacuum from crushing your buds.


----------



## nikk (Sep 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you can put your meds in a turkey bag or ziplock type bag, leave a little bit of air in it and seal it tight. then put this in the vacuum bag and vacuum seal it. by having the inner bag, with the little pocket of air, you prevent the vacuum from crushing your buds.


but wouldnt the strength of the vacuum seal pop the bag inside and still crush the buds?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2009)

nikk said:


> but wouldnt the strength of the vacuum seal pop the bag inside and still crush the buds?


no, it does not or i wouldn't have posted this. i do it all the time. 




if you interlace your fingers and form your hands into a cup shape you can have someone drop and egg into your palms. now completely cover the egg with your cupped hands and evenly SQUEEZE. apply even pressure to all sides of the egg. it won't break if you do it right. you can SQUEEZE rather hard. eventually you will wiggle your hands just a little and it will break, but it takes A LOT of pressure.


----------



## nikk (Sep 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, it does not or i wouldn't have posted this. i do it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmmm....touche


----------



## bongofblitzing (Sep 15, 2009)

haha fdd is a smart old fucker isnt he


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 15, 2009)

bongofblitzing said:


> haha fdd is a smart old fucker isnt he


LOL He's gotta a lot of good tips!


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 6, 2010)

Get this spammer outta here! Ban this duesh bag!


----------



## mrbunny (Aug 6, 2010)

I have and use a Foodsaver. Works great. Mine came with an attachment that sucks the air out of Mason jars.


----------



## slomoking13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Vacuum sealers work great for storing buds. Just make sure they are at least dried properly before you seal them up and like fdd said, turkey bag first. I'm smoking on buds from january 2009 right now!


----------



## d.s.m. (Aug 6, 2010)

Foodsaver makes an attachment for vacuum sealing mason jars. Gives you a great vacuum seal, and does not crush the buds. I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## FryGuy790 (Aug 6, 2010)

ive got the canisters for my foodsaver and im gonna try curing in them this time.....it is great because the buds dont get crushed and the air is taken away.....seems to me like it would work great but im just a rookie.....


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't comment on brand as i tend to use a comercial scale model, but damn they're useful  even if just for baggin up some bud for the road, those bags don't let smells out too easily


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 6, 2010)

I want a comercial vacuum sealer!! but I dont have 2 g's for it.


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 18, 2011)

i have a friend that used the seal-a-meal thing. it seemed to work for him but i don't think he is going to be using this method again. he dried his buds out quite a bit and then used the seal-a-meal, and it crushed his buds into a bunch of dust. it smokes just fine but it looks like a bunch of shake you would find in the bottom of a bag when you are done. I would be interested in the vaccume jars though. would it be a good idea to put it in vaccume jars and then put it in a freezer?


----------



## irieie (Mar 18, 2011)

i have a food saver. minimizes smell for transport. also get the roll not the bags. this way you can make the bags any size and it is cheaper. also good for freezing steaks


----------

